# Sino...?



## Inglip

I was just wondering. In my books, when they talk about question words, they only give very basic examples. 'Sino ba iyan?' 'Sino siya?'

I was just wondering, is it that simple? I wanted to say, 'Who is the one with no meal?' but I found myself stuck when trying to write it in a text.

I went with: 'Sino walang ulam?'

But, I am not sure if it is correct, or implies the correct tone. Maybe it could be mistaken as a general question 'who has no food?' 'poor people' or something.

How do I say the following?

Who is the one with no meal?
Sino ang walang ulam?

Who was the fat man at the party last night?
Sino ang matabang tao sa party kagabi?

Who ate my dinner!?
Sino ang kinain ang ulam ko!?


----------



## 082486

Inglip said:


> How do I say the following?
> 
> Who is the one with no meal?
> Sino ang walang ulam?
> Sino'ng (sino ang) walang pagkain?
> 
> Who was the fat man at the party last night?
> Sino ang matabang tao sa party kagabi?
> Sino 'yong matabang lalaki sa party kagabi?
> 
> Who ate my dinner!?
> Sino ang kinain ang ulam ko!?
> Sino'ng kumain ng hapunan ko.



correct me if i'm wrong...


----------



## mataripis

Sino is translated as "Who" in English. It is use when asking the identity of someone. 1.) Who are you?  =  Sino ka?(informal)/ Sino sila? Sino kayo? (Formal)  The way you use it in sentence will make discussions in your group.  to avoid this add this phrase in your grammar " mangyaring sabihin/magsabi lang kung sino ang 1. walang ulam 2. kumain ng pagkain ko.


----------

